# The power of a Recon 1 knife with a US Navy Seal



## B-17engineer (Jul 3, 2011)

A show comparing Israeli Commandos and US Navy Seals had a segment on knifes and I just found this pretty amazing what a recon 1 knife can do...


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OV-sKdD_UyM_


----------



## tyrodtom (Jul 6, 2011)

It's not the knife, it's the man with the knife.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 6, 2011)

True Tom.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 7, 2011)

Impressive anyway.......


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## evangilder (Jul 8, 2011)

It's one thing to attack a dummy, quite another when the "victim is capable of blocking and striking back.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 8, 2011)

Very true but I don't think many people can move that fast. They took a motion sensor and his hand was moving faster than an olympic boxer so that's why its impressive..


----------



## tyrodtom (Jul 9, 2011)

After the first few stabs, the body wouldn't be standing upright anymore.


----------



## tyrodtom (Jul 9, 2011)

double post


----------



## tyrodtom (Jul 9, 2011)

and a triple post.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 9, 2011)

Was a damage test.


----------

